

Properly setting Vim up for Python coding - Sam_Odio
http://blog.sontek.net/2008/05/11/python-with-a-modular-ide-vim/

======
graywh
There is actually some incorrect information in there:

    
    
        Vim already has built in syntax highlighting for python
        but I have a small tweak to vim to give you notifications 
        of small syntax errors like forgetting a colon after a for 
        loop. Create a file called ~/.vim/syntax/python.vim and 
        add the following into it:
    

That will override the system's version of python.vim. Using
~/.vim/after/syntax/python.vim or even something like
~/.vim/after/syntax/python/custom_errors.vim will do the trick.

